# ايجابيات وسلبيات المهنه للمهندس الكيميائي



## واثق الخطا (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
حاب اطرح موضوع مهم يمكن كل واحد فيكم يتسال عنه
وهو ايجابيات وسلبيات المهنه خاصه الهندسه الكميائيه
وعامه جميع التخصصات 
واتمنى انو يتثبت الموضوع لطرح ومناقاشات جميع الاراء​


----------



## واثق الخطا (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ثلاثه عشر مشاهده ولا رد ياجمااعه افيدونااا ياااهوو


----------



## واثق الخطا (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*1*

ا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 نوفمبر 2010)

سأنتظر الردود من الأخوة الأعضاء وأعطيك رأيي وإن شاء الله يثبت إن كانت المشاركات فيه واسعة مع الشكر على هذا الموضوع الذي لم يناقش من قبل .......


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز ... انا باعتقادي ان مهنة المهندس الكيميائي مهنة جميلة ومفيدة وهي دليل تطور البلدان في المجالات الصناعية والنفطية اما سلبياتها فهي قلة وعي الاخر بماهية اختصاص عملك وجهل البعض الا خر بماذا تعني الهندسة الكيمياوية وقد تتعرض للظلم في مكان عملك بسبب ذلك و بسبب مدير من اختصاص اخر يرى ان اختصاصك مشابه لما يدرسه خريج قسم الكيمياء في كلية العلوم اضافة الى ذلك فان فرص العمل امامك تكون محدودة على عكس باقي الاقسام . مع التقدير


----------

